# :: GruvenParts.com - Billet Hardware for 8V Engines !



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* Visit the GruvenParts.com Online Store*

*www.GruvenParts.com* is located in Atlanta, GA and specializes in fabricating bulletproof hardware for your VW/Audi.
Our focus is on hand made, high quality custom parts that are intended for serious track abuse. In fact, the company was founded for one simple reason: *We get pissed off when parts break.* 

We have supplied our race hardware to many of the larger forum vendors, racing teams, and weekend warriors alike. In fact, the ideas behind most of what we currently sell come from the great people on the forums like you! If you would like us to design a custom part for your vehicle, please feel free to get in touch with us. If you lead us to another part, you will be given free or deeply discounted parts for evaluating prototypes. Just email or call – it's, that’s simple. 

* Get Free Parts ! *

Our current line up of indestructible hardware includes adjustable control arms, billet crack pipes, intake mani bushing sets, pulley kits, coolant flanges, trans mod parts, hood pulls, trick VR billet and carbon fiber key chains and many more custom parts for your VW/Audi/BMW. 

We are always adding new custom parts so come visit our store by clicking on the pics above.

**** NOW SHIPPING WORLDWIDE!!****

*www.GruvenParts.com*


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* Billet VW MK2 Pulley Kit ! *

GruvenParts.com already has the MK2 1.8/2.0 16V Billet Crank Pulleys ready for immediate sale. We are now announcing the *Pre-Order of MK1 – MK2 Billet Water Pump, Power Steering, and Power Steering on Crank Pulleys!* Please see the note at the end regarding the Pre-Order format.

Our pulleys are all precision machined from 6061-T561 Aircraft grade aluminum to a runout of less than .001” on one of our HAAS CNC machining centers. The products are completed entirely on the CNC mill, and therefore have a nearly chrome surface finish. 

*Order these as a complete set and SAVE $$$$ *

*Billet MK2 16V Crank Pulley*

GruvenParts.com has for immediate sale the 16V 1.8L and 2.0L MK2 crank pulley for 16V engines found on Scirroco, GTI, Jetta, and Passat. This billet aluminum crank pulley weights just under 680 grams – over 3 times lighter than its OEM counterpart! These are machined with 4 through mounting holes and 4 tapped holes for all OEM pulleys to mount up. This also includes the factory timing mark as well. Fits all MK2 Scirroco, Golf GTI, Jetta GLI, and Passat with 16v 1.8L or 2.0L engines. Replaces OEM P/N 027-105-243 (027105243) 

*Billet MK1 and MK2 Power Steering, Power Steering on Crank, and Water Pump Pulleys*

GruvenParts.com has also designed these billet water pump, power steering, and power steering on crank pulleys and are currently in pre-release status on them. These pulleys will weigh approximately 1/3 of the OEM pulley weight (and look much nicer!). These are made on the exact same machining center which our crank pulleys are made on. Fitment is as follows :

Power Steering on Crank Pulley – replaces OEM P/N 026-105-255D (026105255D). Fits : 84-89 Scirocco, 85-92 Golf/GTI/Jetta, 90-91 Passat with 1.8L or 2.0L 4 Cylinder engines. Please verify your OEM part number before ordering.

Power Steering Pump Pulley – replaces OEM P/N 051-145-255 (051145255). Fits : 84-89 Scirocco, 85-92 Golf/GTI/Jetta, 90-94 Passat, Corrado G60 all years, and 84 Rabbit with 1.8L or 2.0L 4 Cylinder engines. Please verify your OEM part number before ordering.

Water Pump Pulley – replaces OEM P/N 027-101-031 (027121031). Fits : 84-89 Scirocco, 85-92 Golf/GTI/Jetta, 90-94 Passat, Corrado G60 all years, and 84 Rabbit with 1.8L or 2.0L 4 Cylinder engines. Please verify your OEM part number before ordering.











*Pre-Release Note at the End*

The Billet Crank Pulley is currently available. However, the Billet Water Pump, Power Steering, and Power Steering on Crank Pulleys are in Pre-Release status. Once we receive 10 orders for them, we will manufacture them and ship. The lead time once we receive 10 orders is approximately 3 weeks. 

If we do not ever receive 10 orders (within 30 days of this posting), we will cancel the program and refund 100% all Pre-Orders. Please help us by spreading the word so we can deliver these great additional pulleys !


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*

*GruvenParts.com MK2/MK3 VW Billet Strut Caps - NOW IN STOCK !!!*

Dress up your engine bay and take the shows by storm with our *Billet Strut Caps* made from *6061-T651 aircraft aluminum * for VW MK2 and MK3 (MK4 coming soon). These billet caps are sold in sets of 2 and have a machined finish. We can also chrome plate, anodize, or powder coat in any color (please inquire via email to [email protected]). We can also handle "special" orders if you want a custom design (please inquire via email). 


*Engine Install Pic - Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*


*Close Up Install Pic - Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*


*These billet strut caps are intended to fit over the following OEM parts :*

1H0-412-319B (1H0412319B) Stop
357-412-319B (357412329) Stop
1H0-412-356A (1H0412356A) Stop
357-412-411A (357412411A) Stop

and replace the cap found on some MK3 4 cylinder models : 

1H0-412-329 (1H)412329) Cap

Our parts are specially machined to accept the strut stop/cap on all MK2 and MK3 Golf, Jetta, Passat, Corrado, Cabrio, Cabriolet from 1985-1999.

We'll also begin work on the MK4 versions as well, stay tuned!

*Sold in sets of 2 - all stainless set screws included ! *


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Billet MK2/MK3 Strut caps are coming this week !!!


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*

*GruvenParts.com MK2/MK3 VW Billet Strut Caps - NOW IN STOCK !!!*


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

In stock and ready to ship !



GruvenParts.com said:


> *Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*
> 
> *GruvenParts.com MK2/MK3 VW Billet Strut Caps - NOW IN STOCK !!!*
> 
> ...


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

:beer:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*ABA / Corrado G60 / MK2 Billet Dipstick*

*www.GruvenParts.com* is proud to release these gorgeous *Billet Dipsticks* to replace both OEM part number 027-115-611C (027115611C) and 051-115-611B (051115611B). Our billet dipstick is CNC’d from a solid block of 6061-T651 aluminum with a stainless steel cable permanently attached. The cable end has a flitting with hash marks to signify oil level min and max. 

As an added bonus, this part is made to perfectly fit our Billet Dipstick Funnels and can be ordered as a set to save! If you are ordering the billet funnel with the billet dipstick, please ensure your car uses dipstick funnel OEM P/N 053-103-663 (053103663). 

This billet dipstick replaces both OEM part number 027-115-611C (027115611C) and 051-115-611B (051115611B) and fits the following vehicles : 

1993-1999 Jetta/Golf/Passat/Cabrio w.2.0 ABA engine 
1990-1992 Corrado G60 1.8L 
1985-1992 Jetta/Golf/Passat w/1.6L and 1.8L engines

Don’t see your car listed here? Don’t worry! We have many more of these billet dipsticks coming for nearly all makes / models. Visit www.GruvenParts.com for the latest.


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

:beer::beer:

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

New products coming soon, follow us on facebook for details and coupons! There is a great deal just posted today on there now, go check it out  Make sure to like us so you are kept up to date on all that is happening at GruvenParts.com




https://www.facebook.com/GruvenParts




:beer::beer::beer:

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

In stock !!

:thumbup::thumbup:



GruvenParts.com said:


> *Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*
> 
> *GruvenParts.com MK2/MK3 VW Billet Strut Caps - NOW IN STOCK !!!*
> 
> ...


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Billet 16V 2.0 and 1.8 Crank Lightweight Pulleys!*

GruvenParts.com is proud to release billet MK2 1.8/2.0 16V Billet Crank Pulleys !! 

GruvenParts.com has designed CNC billet aluminum pulleys for the 16V 1.8L and 2.0L MK2 engines found on Scirroco, GTI, Jetta, and Passat!. Our pulleys are precision machined to a run out of less than .001 on our HAAS CNC mill-lathes. The products are completed entirely on the CNC mill, and therefore have a nearly chrome surface finish. This billet aluminum crank pulley weights just under 680 grams – over 3 times lighter than its OEM counterpart! Comes correct with exact mounting holes and provides tapped holes for OEM power steering pulley to mount up. Includes the factory timing mark as well. 

Fits all MK2 Scirroco, Golf GTI, Jetta GLI, and Passat with 16v 1.8L or 2.0L engines. Replaces OEM P/N 027-105-243 (027105243)


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Cyber Monday coupon Code : Gruven*

10% off 

www.GruvenParts.com 

all day !!



:beer::beer::beer:


----------

